# Resthaven 4/27/10 - Pond 8



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Went out to resthaven today, wasnt to bad out, a little cool, water was pretty clear. Ended up getting 5 largemouth today. 


First Fish - Saw it under some logs about 2 feet off the bank, i threw everything i had at it soft plastic wise, and he didnt want nothing to do with it, so i put on a rapala...nothing, he actually swam away. About 2 minutes later he came back, i put on a rat-L-trap, and he immediately went after it...it was actually quite awesome trying to figure out what he wanted...


















Second Fish - Same scenario as the first one, just down the bank more...there was actually two guys working on catching this one, they had him hooked a couple of times but i guess he kept coming off, after they left i went to see if he was still there, and he was still roaming around, after a couple of attempts with the rat-L-trap, i finally hooked up. Biggest fish of the night. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















After i caught my second one i casted out, my line went nuts on me, while i am untangling it, i got a small largemouth and had to reel him in by hand. didnt bother taking a pic.

The next two I got while i was on the dock, was using a zoom black finesse worm texas rigged.

Fourth Fish




























Fifth Fish


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

great pics looks like a gret way to spend the afternoon !


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics. I always seem to get plagued with those sub-15" fish. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice report man!!!!


----------



## westtoledofisherman (Dec 9, 2009)

i see alot of action about resthaven, where exactly is it and how could i know which pond number is at? im in toledo.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

westtoledofisherman said:


> i see alot of action about resthaven, where exactly is it and how could i know which pond number is at? im in toledo.


Castalia, Ohio, 44826. It's on ODNR website.

Coming from Toledo, take Rt. East to route 269. Head south on Rte. 269 a mile or so and there are the entrances to the right (west side of 269). Oxbo rd. runs East/West, with area on both sides.

If you want, you can turn south on Northwest Rd, which is a mile or so before Rt 269. Best bet is to look at ODNR map of area....good luck!

Champ, those are great fish in my book for Resthaven. This warmer weather will be getting them going, and I'm surprised the water was clear after that rain. We got hammered here, and it looked like the same string came through up there.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fishin' Coach said:


> great pics looks like a gret way to spend the afternoon !


thanks, it was a good afternoon



xtrema said:


> Nice pics. I always seem to get plagued with those sub-15" fish. Glad I'm not the only one.


yeah i was quite dissapointed with the sub-15" fish, the only one over 15 was the second one...and he was just barely over.



NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Nice report man!!!!


thanks



westtoledofisherman said:


> i see alot of action about resthaven, where exactly is it and how could i know which pond number is at? im in toledo.


here is a map of resthaven....
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub029.pdf



5Cent said:


> Castalia, Ohio, 44826. It's on ODNR website.
> 
> Coming from Toledo, take Rt. East to route 269. Head south on Rte. 269 a mile or so and there are the entrances to the right (west side of 269). Oxbo rd. runs East/West, with area on both sides.
> 
> ...


yeah, i was quite shocked it was that clear as well.


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

good fish, good pictures!

Me and a buddy fished the backside of #8 on the 25th. We got 6 all together. I landed a 3 pounder on an artificial worm. We caught the rest on minnows...


----------



## Sandpike85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in West Toledo and I love to bass fish especially large mouth and I am wondering is it worth the fairly long drive to head out to rest haven?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah i'd say its worth it. better if you have a boat. can't beat the frog bite in the summer. cast as far up to the bank as you can along the inside over hanging trees and brush. that is probably your best bet for the big ones. the worse it looks the farther back in there you wanna get. hope this helps ya a little bit


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Here's what won last years championship...fish with a blue black jig along the inside and outside the weeds along the edge. As you're looking out the boat ramp head down the right side and pitch a jig on the bank with the rocks. The outer most bank and fish it real slow. Use a watermelon crawl with either gold or red fleck as a trailer. A wacky worm works as well but most will be in the 12 or 13inch range. Pond 10 is also a good pond to fish...along with ponds 7 and 6. The same thing works for each of them. After Rest Haven head over to Norwalk Res and fish a crankbait in a olive green color and/or a rattletrap. Make sure it ticks the bottom and I guarantee you will have one of the best fishing days you've ever had. An 8" blue fleck powerbait worm texas rigged works great there as well. And early in the morning a white buzzbait will kill them there. I've had many many 30+ days using the buzzbait there. All 3 reservoirs are great fishing. The front or smallest one has trout in it as well along with walleye and saugeye. Pike are found pretty plentiful in Memorial Lake as well that is the largest of the 3...creek chubs and white spinnerbaits work for those. Easy to catch and fun. A sexy shad is used to catch the walleye in there. From the boat ramp go left and hit the large point...it's great for bass fishing...try traps and jigs and dark worms off of it. There is a point straight across from the ramp as well and rattletraps work there as well. Norwalk is a hidden gem of a fishing hole that few know about.


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sandpike85 said:


> I live in West Toledo and I love to bass fish especially large mouth and I am wondering is it worth the fairly long drive to head out to rest haven?


Sandpike,

I live in west toledo as well. At most, it will take you an hour to get out there. Straight out route 2, first exit after you go over the bay bridge (Castalia). It's definitely worth the trip. We get up early on Sat or Sun when we head out there and stop at the Happy Hooker for bait. Cool place to fish, always had our best luck fishing #8. Hope that helps....

Rich


----------



## Rico1113 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Mark for the good info...Only been out there a few times, still figuring the place out.


----------

